# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Fixing ceiling  plasterboard into LVL

## danger005

I'm building a small (2.0m x 2.4m) vocal booth in my garage.
For the ceiling, I was going to use 100x 36mm LVL beams for the joists, attached to the top of the stud walls so spanning just 2.4m. I'll have 5 of these.
On top of these joists will be 18mm MDF and the ceiling below will be 2 layers of 16mm plasterboard. 
I was hoping to get away with not using battens and direct fix to the joists but my questions is, given the LVL is only 36mm thick, is it ok to screw the plasterboard directly into it?
Joists will be 450mm oc so will I actually need battens? I'd rather not lose much more ceiling height.....and if so, can the battens be screwed directly into the joists? 
As an aside question, do I really need 100x 36 joists? Would a smaller size be sufficient given the weight?
Cheers

----------

